# Minimum Turn Radius for USA Trains GP7/9 G-Scale



## dchartier

My lucky son is getting a USA Trains GP7/9 G-scale for his birthday. The brochure says that the engine requires turns with at least a 2.5' radius. That seems mighty small for such a big train. My big HO engines sometimes have trouble on turns that tight! In your experience, what is the minimum turn radius for that kind of engine, both from a functional perspective and in terms of looks?

I'd also appreciate a recommendation for brands and types of track. If you have different recommendations for indoor and outdoor use, I'd appreciate hearing both.


----------



## sirfoldalot

You have a very lucky son! I would say it would work on a five foot circle. Little larger would be more comfortable and certainly look better.

I am not much use on track recommendations. I just bought some brass Aristro? five foot radius for my Christmas set.


----------



## dchartier

Thanks, Dave! I probably go with at least 3' radius then just to make things look better. I never like seeing the front of the engine hanging halfway over the track on turns!


----------



## Gramps

For some reason G scale gives curved track by diameter instead of radius so be aware when buying. I had Aristocraft brass track outside for many years with no problems but many in the hobby prefer stainless due to less maintenance.


----------



## jaody

I have used Lgb track exclusive for 13 years on my out door railroad. I run track power with very few problems. All track joiners are assembled with electrical contact grease. Most problems were caused by deer stepping on it. I would highly recommend it in the 16000 or 18000 radius.


----------



## jaody

I have used LGB 16000 and 18000 track outside for the last 13 years with no problems except for where the deer step on it


----------



## jaody

I got rid of all of the 12000 ( 5'dia) And 15000 (7'dia. ) track because of clearance problems with long cars.


----------



## jaody

I got rid of all of the 12000 ( 5'dia.) And 15000 (7'dia.) track because of clearance problems with long cars.


----------



## jaody

Sorry still new at this!


----------



## NMTrains

*Go as big as your area can handle*

I started my layout, thinking that I'd never need anything bigger that a 5' radius. Then the 2-8-8-2 Mallet appeared in my collection. Then the long passenger cars showed up.

For both esthetics and operation, my layout has a minimum of 8' radius and I changed out all the turnouts to the largest available.

The old rule of thumb. go as big as your situation allows.


----------

